# Ok here goes



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive been putting this thread off but I suppose its going to help with closure doing it, Ive lost Edd and Eddna this week, just typing that makes me feel sick, it suddenly seems real. Edd was pts last week, I found him looking dopey for want of a better word, I thought it was something to do with his tumour and he had lost so much weight but I still wasnt ready for them to say he was suffering, his heart was failing and the vet said he needed to go to sleep, so I did the hardest thing and let my little nurse go to the bridge. I thought my heart was going to burst but you have to keep going, then earlier this week Eddna fell over, surely that cant be that serious, but I booked her in for a check up later that week, I knew she was an old lady and had internal tumours but she acted like a kitten. By the time the appointment came round she was in a terrible state, she was deteriorating in front of my eyes, she had been fine 48 hrs earlier, the vet diagnosed that the cancer had spread to her brain and she was now in pain, so my second baby left me. I hope you have as much fun at the bridge as you both did in life, the vet said something very true, rats have very short lives but they pack so much into them, that was so true about both of you. RIP babies, pack as much fun into your time at the bridge till I get to you xx

My nursemaid Edd (looking after one of your patients)










My beautiful Eddna


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry xx

RIP LITTLE ONES


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. RIP little ones


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry Gill ((((hugs)))) xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Huge Hugs to you Gill.....
You are a very brave & lovely friend.....and an amazing fur-mummy (as well as human-mummy).
xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear you've lost your babes. Rest in peace little ones and hugs to you. xxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry they had to leave you Gill. But they were very lucky to have you and you to have them . Rest peacefully furry souls xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sending love xx

scurry free guys xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
What lovely pictures you have of them.
I am sure they will be having lots of fun up at the Bridge and Edd will be continuing with his nursing duties.

R.I.P Little ones and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone, their ratty family are definately mourning for them as are the humans, its so unfair that they have such short lives but I feel priviledged to have known them .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_im so sorry to hear of your loss,
*r i p little ones xxxxxxxx*_


----------



## lovedeternally (Oct 7, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss, Edd and Edna were very beautiful but I hope that you remember the lovely times that you spent together.


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

RIP Eddna & Edd.

You are so right about rats. It is such a shame they have such short lives, but they still leave a massive hole in your heart when they leave us.

I am so sorry.


----------



## R3ignlasting (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww, Eddna was so cute.. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I understand the way you feel. I lost my eldest Yorkie Bonnie 4 weeks ago tomorrow from heart failure. I wish I could say it gets easier but it doesnt. I just you just get used to missing them. Though I know its still early days for me we are getting used it slowly.


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Dogsmother.

Rest awhile little ones then run & have fun with friends, old & new at Rainbow bridge


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

There both so beautiful!
RIP little ones!
your both together now
go and fun over at rainbow bridge!
take care of yourselfes!
xxx
xx
x


----------

